# General > Business >  Multi Fuel Burners

## Birons

We now have in stock a small range of muti fuel burners and fireside accessories.

Call us on 01955 604655

Email birons@btinternet.com

Or visit www.birons.co.uk

----------


## Torvaig

Smart looking multi-fuel burners there. Had one in a past house and it worked a treat!  The central heating was very efficient; even had the windows open in the winter time if we accidently put on too many peats!

----------

